# Better luck this time?



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all

Well, after being caught by dreaded AF at the weekend I have once again started injections - new cycle, new hope (4th time lucky?).  Thought it a good idea to start a post, chart the journey and hopefully hear from anyone else who's going through the same this month.

First scan is due tomorrow.  Based upon previous experience i.e. the fact that 2 cycles were abandoned due to excessive no. of large follicles - I'm always apprehensive when they scan.  My nurse has commented that she 'doesn't trust my ovaries' and frankly neither do I!  So here's hoping that the next few days show the development of just one or two nice, dominant follicles.  Keep everything crossed...

Hope all is fine and dandy with everyone else...?

x


----------



## JaneyPie (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck Cowhatgirl!

I think it's OI for me next, so it's good to read up to know what I might epxect.

JaneyPie
x


----------



## cowhatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks JaneyPie!

Good to see that the results of your lap and dye were positive - you must be really pleased.  I too had L & D last year, which was all ok and I recall the relief I felt on finding out that there are no physical problems evident.  Doesn't make you any less frustrated that its not happening though!

OI has proved to be a little challenging at times (isn't all treatment?!), but I'm hoping that they've finally got the dosage correct.  Though to be honest, after 3 years of ttc I'm not feeling wholly optimistic about our chance of success - which prob doesn't help!  But who knows... lets hope we're both posting a BFP very soon.

Good luck with the next step.  Do you know when you're likely to start?

All the best.  x


----------

